# Finally talked to the girl I like



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

It was by default, but I don't care. We got paired up in a writing assignment. Yeah, it was rad. I was red the entire time, but we were laughing and having a fun time, so whatever. 

That was fate pushing me through the door, now I'll try to work some magic. :banana


----------



## treksalot (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey! Nice going! Yea! I'm happy for you. This is definitely going in a good direction. 

Is your sig from Blink-182? I like that song, Violence the chorus is my favorite part. :clap 
keep us updated. I'm thinking good thoughts for you.


----------



## mindfulgirl (May 7, 2007)

That's awesome!!! Way to go! :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sean88 - that is how relationships start! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice catch, Sean. Congrats


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Awesome! Hope that works out for you.


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

There you go Sean. It's amazing how much easier things are when these kinds of things are set up for you isn't it? 

Go get em tiger. 8)


----------



## foxtrot (Feb 17, 2007)

good work


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Sorry, double post. :fall


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Awesome, good job Sean88. Hope it evolves into something more meaningful! 

gerard


----------

